# Tripod suggestions for 85mm scope



## DoubleWhammy (Apr 23, 2014)

I will be purchasing a razor hd 85mm in the very near future which has brought me to the next dilemma. What tripod to put it on. I would like carbon fiber for weight reasons but I'm open to research others. Also I'm thinking i want a pan head for long glassing sessions. Seems to make it easier to scan full hill sides without holding the scope upright with other hand. What is everyone's opinions and preferences?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/tripod_kits


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Straight or angled? How tall do you want it to be for comfort? Weight? I now have 3 tripods for my Razor, all have their use, which one I end up grabbing depends on what I'm doing.

-DallanC


----------



## DoubleWhammy (Apr 23, 2014)

I am 5'4" it will be an angled scope. I would like to keep weight down to a min, i usually hike to hunting areas. Rarely glass from a vehicle. I would like the ability to use it standing but mostly in a sitting position.


----------



## DoubleWhammy (Apr 23, 2014)

Loke said:


> http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/tripod_kits


I really like the vortex carbon fiber tripod but I'm not sure i like the twist lock legs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use this for table top / truck hood but it works as well in the field on flat ground. Pretty stable with legs extended, its cheap enough to give a try.






My most used tripod is a Slik DX700, 6ft heavy tripod that I love as I can stand relaxed with the scope at eye level, that one rocks. Amazingly stable in even moderate wind.

-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a cullmann nanomax, and I have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Remember, if you are eligible, that Vortex has a great Military/Law Enforcement discount program.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

I compared tripods for a few months before I finally pulled the trigger on one. Realized that most of the cost(like many things)was in the name. I really wanted a carbon fiber tripod and was ready to spend the money but when I started comparing weights of carbon fiber to aluminum tripods I was very surprised to see that the advantage to carbon fiber was pretty narrow to almost nonexistent. In the end I ended up going with the Promaster XC525. After I hucked the ball head it came with and put an outdoorsman micro panhead on it I am just a little over 2 pounds.


----------

